# The best 4 haze strains ever?......



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm looking to expand on my next grow I've been researching haze and need some advice from Haze smokers and growers. Rep to all who supply me with knowledgible recomendations. Looking for 4 strains to grow.

I checked out pik-n-mix seeds and have looked into the Amnesia, Arjuns, buddha, Columbian red, G13, Haze mist, Master, Neville's, And Origional Haze.

I checked out another site and Saw SSH and Northern lights+Haze. I am looking for some kick you in the face high... Any suggestions?


----------



## critterville (Jan 23, 2009)

grapefruit haze..imho..


----------



## Jobo (Jan 23, 2009)

G13 is killer man. Grapefruit is also good. Ive heard good things about amnesia too


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 23, 2009)

critterville said:


> grapefruit haze..imho..





Jobo said:


> G13 is killer man. Grapefruit is also good. Ive heard good things about amnesia too


Is this a recomendation from smoking or growing? I didn't see the grapefruit in the seed selection. What seed bank has it?


----------



## kittykronic (Jan 24, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Is this a recomendation from smoking or growing? I didn't see the grapefruit in the seed selection. What seed bank has it?


 ahhhhhhhhhh grapefruit haze..def.. for growing and smoking..


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 24, 2009)

*Grapefruit Haze* 

An awesome *marijuana strain* for *depression*. Just a real quick *weed strain* note before I take off for the holidaze. The *Volcano Vaporize**r* is filled with Mr. Nice *marijuana type*. There's a wonderful lemon zing to this marijuana strain, but I find it doesn't work too well for my* fibromyalgia pain*. 


*Marijuana Strain*:  Grapefruit Haze (Gold Seal)*
Marijuana Seed Co*  Next Generation Seed  *
Marijuana High*:  %80 Sativa - %20 Indica 
Heritage: Super Silver Haze x BC Grapefruit Accolades:  
Taste:  Grapefruit zing. Breakfast w/ Hunter S. Thompson.*
Effects of Marijuana*:  Buzzing creative. Wake n Zing. 
 Odor: Air Filter 
Days Veg: 25 - 31 
Days Flower: 70 - 84 
Experience: Master 
.

The Basic *Marijuana History*: 

An awesome exotic addition to a grow space without financial sacrifice. This hybrid is a hardy plant that will impress the connoisseur looking for a spicy fruity sativa head rush. Grapefruit Haze is a creative cerebral buzz thats great for wide-awake n bake. Next Generation Seeds F4 male Grapefruit is partnered with a hefty yielding Super Silver Haze. Creating a citrus bouquet, versatile buzz, while shortening flower time and adding heft to final product. Though a smaller yield compared to an indica, Grapefruit Haze superb stone means less will get you further

.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

Purple Haze , Sensi seeds white label purple haze


----------



## outdoor master (Jan 24, 2009)

Arjans Ultra Haze #1... Massive yields. Won The High Time Cannabis Cup in 2006. Thats what im doing one plant an easy 1 pd. They say it can have yields up 10 1300-1500 grams per plant, up to 900per sq meter


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you and rep for your inteligent responses.... Any other suggestions? I'm looking to grow 4 different strains.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 24, 2009)

outdoor master said:


> *Arjans Ultra Haze #1*... Massive yields. Won The High Time Cannabis Cup in 2006. Thats what im doing one plant an easy 1 pd. They say it can have yields up 10 1300-1500 grams per plant, up to 900per sq meter


I agree, I love this haze, my yield was not that much due to external circumstances. But I have a clone that I will try again.


----------



## boston george 54 (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kc-brains-haze-special-3022-p.asp


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 24, 2009)

My Fav: 
http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/GreenLife_SeedCo_BCSC_Blaze.html


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 24, 2009)

boston george 54 said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kc-brains-haze-special-3022-p.asp





frmrboi said:


> My Fav:
> http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/GreenLife_SeedCo_BCSC_Blaze.html


Have either of you grown these out? or smoked them?


----------



## boston george 54 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Have either of you grown these out? or smoked them?


smoke it and like it 

just pop beans and will be in my garden whithin week or two


----------



## duff420 (Jan 24, 2009)

no idea if columbian red is good but id say try that for sure.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 25, 2009)

Jamiemichelle had a columbian red thread but I got tired of reading it because it was nothing but a bunch of horn dogs trying to get laid over the internet. It's probably a guy any way.... Anybody else?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 26, 2009)

Over 200 hits and very few responses. I guess there isn't many people out there with good info on Haze, to bad because I could really use the help.....


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 27, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Have either of you grown these out? or smoked them?


 yes, how else would it be come a fav of mine ?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

Just asking my friend. Some people give advice on strains they have heard about without ever having tried them. I wasn't calling you out. Thanks again for your input.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

Seriously, nobody else?


----------



## waldocat420 (Jan 27, 2009)

super silver haze


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

waldocat420 said:


> super silver haze


Did you grow it or just smoke it?


----------



## waldocat420 (Jan 27, 2009)

my medical supplier grows it, i have not. great smell, great taste, great high.. one of my favorite sativas.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll add the vote my friend and thank you for the input.....

So i'm getting close. I read up on the Grapefruit and like it. It may make an interesting cross down the road.

I like the things i've read about Arjun strains but firuring out if i want #1, #2, #3, Ultra..ect..

I think i will pick up some ...Uh.. what's it. Oh yea, Amnesia

I read several threads on SSH and Alaskan Ice....

I may have trouble getting down to 4.... Any more educated answers out there?

And +rep for your input waldo....


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Jan 27, 2009)

NL5 haze is considered the strongest haze variety. I have NL5 Haze Mist on order but have never grown or smoked it. SuperSilverHaze and SkunkHaze grow big in hydro and both last a long time. Very good bag appeal! Cindarella99 is a very up psychoactive strain, some say it makes them hallucinate. I have BlueberryXCindt99 its up and very tasty. A besutiful plant to watch grow. One of my favorite strains. Hawaiin Snow is killer smoke but I havent grown it yet! You should try the Greenhouse Seeds Sativa Mix. It has one female seed of SuperSilverHaze, Hawaiin Snow, Arjans Haze, Strawbery Haze and Nevilles Haze. Greenhouse has great genetics. I have been happy with everything Ive tried from that company and all have germed. I want the sativa mix next round! Good luck with your picks and happy growing. Peace Out


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't see the mix bag on the sites I was looking at. I will look again maybe on another site. That would solve alot of problems but i would only have one of each and i would want at least 3 of each to have some comparison in pheno's from the mother plant.... Thanks for your input and +rep to you.....


----------



## mooseman (Jan 27, 2009)

Whats up!! hey i had some Super Silver Haze and i found they were hard to clone for me and got stunted really easy! hella good smoke tho i chopped my mothers to make room for some Mazar and Euphoria...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

Probably not looking to clone as my technique hasn't been so hot this time around. But I also have been reading that SSH has been cross bred to other varities to make some awsome crosses... So moose did you try Euphoria before you decided to order the seeds or did you just do a point and click?


----------



## Londoner (Jan 28, 2009)

NL5 Haze Mist by Greenhouse seeds, very stretchy, long flowering time but a pleasure to grow none the less.


























And in a SOG currently about halfway thru flower







I have some Barneys farm G-13 Haze seeds which il be starting in a month or two, watch my journals if you want to see them grow.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 28, 2009)

Londoner said:


> NL5 Haze Mist by Greenhouse seeds, very stretchy, long flowering time but a pleasure to grow none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I'll be there. Is this your first grow of it? How was the high?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 4, 2009)

Bubba Kushman said:


> NL5 haze is considered the strongest haze variety. I have NL5 Haze Mist on order but have never grown or smoked it. SuperSilverHaze and SkunkHaze grow big in hydro and both last a long time. Very good bag appeal! Cindarella99 is a very up psychoactive strain, some say it makes them hallucinate. I have BlueberryXCindt99 its up and very tasty. A besutiful plant to watch grow. One of my favorite strains. Hawaiin Snow is killer smoke but I havent grown it yet! You should try the Greenhouse Seeds Sativa Mix. It has one female seed of SuperSilverHaze, Hawaiin Snow, Arjans Haze, Strawbery Haze and Nevilles Haze. Greenhouse has great genetics. I have been happy with everything Ive tried from that company and all have germed. I want the sativa mix next round! Good luck with your picks and happy growing. Peace Out


Link me to your journal when you start to grow them out. i won't be growing any more til next winter so I'm interested to see what your experience with the NLxHaze will be. Also I have seen C99 from Joey weed but they are always sold out. Does anyone else carry it?

I know there has to be more Haze smokers out there... Nobody has any more suggestions from growing or smoking a Haze variety? As always rep for intelligent input, thanks in advance.....


----------



## Wodin (Feb 4, 2009)

Its 5 oclock somewhere ^^^^ that quote in your sig is priceless. 

Do all haze plants grow insanely tall?


----------



## Londoner (Feb 4, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I'm sure I'll be there. Is this your first grow of it? How was the high?


No, that SOG is the second time iv grown nl5 haze mist, the first time which is the first four pics i posted, i grew two from seed and vegged them for just over 6 weeks, they were about 2' tall i think when they went into flower, that plant pictured got to 6' tall in the first 3wks of 12/12 before i had to start tying her down.

The nl haze SOG is clones from two different mothers, vegged for just under two weeks after rooting, they were about 8" tall at the start of 12/12, and theyve stretched soooooooo much its unreal, despite my 600w being little more than 12" above the top of the canopy the whole time theyve still managed to stretch to well over a metre tall, lucky theyve stopped now cos i cant move my light any higher in my tent lol

Definately not a SOG strain.


----------



## Londoner (Feb 4, 2009)

Wodin said:


> Its 5 oclock somewhere ^^^^ that quote in your sig is priceless.
> 
> Do all haze plants grow insanely tall?



Thats so funny that quote, yea its pretty much a characteristic of haze strains to grow tall, stretchy with long internodal distances, tho many can be controlled by flowering with little to no veg time, 12/12 from rooted clone or seed.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 4, 2009)

So i take it you like the high?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 4, 2009)

Wodin said:


> Its 5 oclock somewhere ^^^^ that quote in your sig is priceless.
> 
> Do all haze plants grow insanely tall?


I understand that some Haze strains have been crossed with more indinca to shorten their flowering period, sometimes 14 weeks, and shorten their height so they don't get crazy tall, one thread said his went onto flowerat 20"and wound up almost 7'. As I mentioned I've tried to do thourough research on Haze to find the 4 strains I want to grow next winter and found most of them grow very tall unless you train or top them.


----------



## REEFS (Feb 4, 2009)

I personally think original Haze is the best weed I have ever smoked, followed by Jack Herer a very close second. I also like Neville's Haze. Actually to tell you the truth I haven't smoked a Haze that wasn't good. But in my exp. none of the Haze hybrids I have smoked compared to the originals soaring almost perfect high that lasts for hours.


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dna genetics super silver haze


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 5, 2009)

REEFS said:


> I personally think original Haze is the best weed I have ever smoked, followed by Jack Herer a very close second. I also like Neville's Haze. Actually to tell you the truth I haven't smoked a Haze that wasn't good. But in my exp. none of the Haze hybrids I have smoked compared to the originals soaring almost perfect high that lasts for hours.


I was picking up some origional haze to have a base for some of my own crosses. Thanks for your input.....



KushKing949 said:


> Dna genetics super silver haze


Ahh, good old SSH.... Isn't this a cross of Neville's and G13?


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 5, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I was picking up some origional haze to have a base for some of my own crosses. Thanks for your input.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, good old SSH.... Isn't this a cross of Neville's and G13?


im sorry its not DNA'S super silver haze its greenhouse's super silver haze which is skunk x haze x NL


----------



## REEFS (Feb 5, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I was picking up some origional haze to have a base for some of my own crosses. Thanks for your input.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, good old SSH.... Isn't this a cross of Neville's and G13?


The only bad thing about original Haze is the flowering period and can be a challenge to grow. The shortest flowering time I have ever heard of was like 16 weeks it can go over 20 weeks so you have to be patient trust me the end result is well worth it.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 6, 2009)

I only grow for my own needs so with what I have now I should be fine with letting it go full term without freaking out. Thanks again for everyones input. It's nice to see so many Haze lovers out there.....


----------



## Kief Chief (Feb 6, 2009)

amnesia haze


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 6, 2009)

Is that a suggestion from experience or did you just hear about it?


----------



## ufodisclosure (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been smoking weed for 10 years, I live in Belgium, 50 miles from Amsterdam, My friends and I went maybe 10 or 15 times in Amsterdam to smoke and buy seeds
I can tell you the most potent Sativa I've ever smoked was an Hawaiian Snow that was chopped a little earlier. No BCD at all. Racy.. Racy.... Racy! fucking potent!!
The #2 most potent haze I've had the pleasure to smoke was early harvested Neville's Haze. No CBD too. VERY potent !
Then (the best tasting Haze I've came across) is the Amnesia Haze ( Hy-Gro seeds) Very potent but above all the most fruity herb I've smoked in my entire life of blower

These are the most pleasurable hazes you can get. But Critical Haze, Super Silver Haze, Super Lemon Haze are top notch too. A+ gear for sure.


----------



## truesativa (Apr 13, 2016)

Havent grow haze but smoked and I'm looking for a true haze myself, but if you can't find one I suggest a good skunk


----------



## buckets (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd like to suggest an amazing haze called sugar punch from sannies seeds. That is mind boggling and I have not grown it but my friend did. I have grown the iranian haze from dr. green thumb seeds in Canada and that was done outdoors. I found it to be an amzing smoke and was cut down just as fall was arriving. I highly highly recommend both of these strains for potency.


----------



## Sask_organic (Apr 30, 2016)

Top 3 i have done are ghost train haze. Hawaiin snow. And super lemon haze.


----------



## smashcity (Apr 30, 2016)

I would have to say 

Cuban black haze 13 to 14 weeks
Jj original haze long ass time I forgot when I took it.
Jj nigerian haze 12 weeks to 13

I have grown and smoked all three and they were very exceptional. 
Right now I'm finishing up a sour african that has a crazy ass high to it.


----------

